# The secret�s out: MOO Business Cards are here!



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

*The secret’s out: MOO Business Cards are here!*

No longer are you stuck with the non-standard sizing. See below!



> The eagle-eyed among you might have spotted this already, but for those who had to blink at some point yesterday - MOO’s launched Business Cards! As so many of you have asked for the MOO MiniCard magic just that little bit bigger, we felt duty bound to indulge you.


MOO BLOG ARTICLE:
MOO.com | The secret’s out: MOO Business Cards are here!

I also found some interesting stuff for those not familiar with Moo.

Flickr Pool
MOO MiniCards pool slideshow on Flickr

Site
MOO.com | MiniCards

Article
Printing 2.0 - Entrepreneur.com


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: The secret’s out: MOO Business Cards are here!*

I have ordered their minicards before for my 12 year old.

Cute, novelty company. 

$25 for50 business cards is outrageous though. For the same price you can get 10 times that many from a traditional printing house. The only difference is the same image on all cards vs. the option of different images with Moo.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: The secret’s out: MOO Business Cards are here!*

I would never really use them for business cards, I would rather order 250 business cards from overnightprints.com

I am happy they came out with the new size because it is great for promotion. It is a cheap way to promote a sale with a photo.

I have found it very cheap to print 300 cards with pictures from a photo shoot for a new apparel season line and let people know about other shirt designs available. You can add the image to one side and the product info, cost and details on the back. This is very nice because if you include more than one with an order people can pass them out.

Does anyone else reuse these cards for a different purpose? Anything creative?


----------

